# How to force 1440 x 900



## avikchaks (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys 

Im facing a problem in Linux Mint . I have installed the latest ATI drivers for linux from the AMD website and inflicted various permutations on my Xorg.conf

But still am not able to get 1440x900 on my Viewsonic VA1912wb monitor.It works fine in windows.

Im copy pasting part of the xorg.conf file for reference


Section "Device"
    Identifier "Generic Video Card"
    Driver "vesa"
    BusID "PCI:1:5:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier "VA1912w-3"
        HorizSync 30.0 - 82.0
        VertRefresh 50.0 - 85.0
    Option "DPMS"
        Modeline     "1440x900@75" 146.10 1440 1472 2024 2056 900 917 928 946
        DisplaySize 1440 900  
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Default Screen"
    Device "Generic Video Card"
    Monitor "VA1912w-3"
    DefaultDepth 24
       SubSection "Display"
                Depth           1
                Modes           "1440x900"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           4
                Modes           "1440x900"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           8
                Modes           "1440x900"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           15
                Modes           "1440x900"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           16
                Modes           "1440x900"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           24
                Modes           "1440x900"
        EndSubSection

EndSection

Plz advice.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 26, 2007)

avikchaks said:
			
		

> Section "Device"
> Identifier "Generic Video Card"
> *     Driver "vesa"*
> BusID "PCI:1:5:0"
> EndSection



Dude,ur using the generic vesa driver.
Change to ati driver first and then try to get the resolution

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2007)

Triying 1440 x 900 on VESA 
thats a big joke
change to ATI driver then try again


----------

